# Trek Incite 8i - What battery does the transmitter use?



## mhk87 (Mar 13, 2007)

Bought a used bike with a trek incite 8i cyclometer already installed - the transmitter on the fork has no battery and there is absolutely no information in the manual, on the trek site or online in general about what battery it uses (only info on the battery for the computer itself). No markings on the fork mounted transmitter either. Any owners out there to help me out?


----------



## frank85loo (Aug 9, 2011)

not much.


----------



## Pat M. (May 25, 2021)

mhk87 said:


> Bought a used bike with a trek incite 8i cyclometer already installed - the transmitter on the fork has no battery and there is absolutely no information in the manual, on the trek site or online in general about what battery it uses (only info on the battery for the computer itself). No markings on the fork mounted transmitter either. Any owners out there to help me out?


My TREK Incite 8i uses a 12-volt battery (Duracell 21/23) at my front tire's transmitter.
Note: I bought this computer/odometer in 2009, and it works great.

Pat


----------

